# Detailing News- new Products at Motorgeek



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some exciting new products have just arrived at Motorgeek HQ. They are from detailing experts Blackfire, P&S and Valet Pro. Keep an eye out for further new additions to the website over the coming week.

One of our favourite new products is Snow Seal from Valet Pro – a sealant uniquely designed to be used with a foam lance. It provides a high gloss finish along with hydrophobic protection. It uses a pH-neutral formula and creates impressive water beading.

Another top pick from our new releases is P&S Velocity Glaze. This speed wax is from P&S who are responsible for two of our best sellers – Bead Maker and Brake Buster. It features a unique lotion-like emulsion system meaning it can be applied much quicker than most other waxes. This same emulsion system also means it has a completely dust-free product removal process.

If you’ve spent a lot of time and money on a ceramic coating you really want to prolong its lifetime for as long as possible. Blackfire Pro Ceramic Coating Wash is the perfect complementary product for any ceramic paint coating. It produces excellent lubrication for safe washes and doesn’t strip or affect your coating. The thick, sudsy, pH-neutral formula removes dirt, dust, mud and road grime.


----------

